# Citrucel before bed?



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

My doctor recommended one scoop of Citrucel before bed. It seems from most of the other posts, that more people take Citrucel with or shortly before their meals. Is taking it before bed unusual? Also, I note that many people take 1/2 scope twice a day or 1/3 scope three times a day. Is it better to break it up?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

I break it up. I take one scoop three times a day. Supposedly getting the fiber in your stomach while it is empty is the best. And I take it prior to eating so it's there in the stomach first. Before bed would be ok I think. I don't take it then, but don't see why not!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have noticed that in the morning my stomach has been a lot better. Is there any difference in the different kinds? I note there is sugar free, clear, etc. I have been getting the sugar free powder -- I happen to like it. I'll check out the pills, though, when I get tired of the taste -- as I'm sure I will. As for the sediment in the orange drink -- I just treat it like an orange slushee. In fact, I've often thought of using crushed ice with it to make a slurpee type drink. Then, I'd expect the sediment!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi!The difference in the flavored vs. non-flavored is nothing. But don't get sugar free! They use an artificial sweetener that can actually cause D!!! How stupid, I know! Citrucel still works about the best for me. So does FiberCon and that is a pill. I use those when I'm not home. Metamucil still doesn't work - way too harsh!Hope you're doing ok!


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Ack! I got the sugar free! I figured it would be better for me. I should go and get another one? I hate to throw away this big can. Has anyone else had problems with the sugar-free Citrucel?


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Anybody?


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Here's one more try -- the ingredient in Sugar Free Citrucel is Aspartme. I have read that sorbitol can cause D, but I have not heard the same with Aspartame. Has anyone had a problem with Aspartame or, more specifically, the sugar free Citrucel? (BTW, forgive my spellings above of the chemicals if I got them wrong -- don't have the container here in front of me)


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

So Backfire, How's it going w/Citrucel? I was trying to find the article I had on aspartame. Bad stuff! It causes D in many people! Did you try it or do something else?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Sorbitol is the artificial sugar that can cause D not aspartame.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Thanks loulous! I knew I had heard about something in a lot of diet stuff that has caused problems. It was Sorbitol I remember reading about.The sugar free Citrucel continues to work great for me. Since I started it, my stools have become more and more normal. Is it a sign of sickness that I get excited when I look in the toilet and see a normal stool?







I actually haven't had D in about a week and a half now. Strict diet, levsin, citrucel, and meditation. Its been working for me -- hope it continues to do so!


----------

